# Warning Label on Photoshopped Ads?



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

LINK

What say you?


----------



## TheAtheist (May 20, 2006)

I don't see how that will ever be enforceable? If i were to produce an advert and someone thought i'd failed to put a warning on a photoshopped image, all i have to claim is "it isn't photoshopped" and what can be done?, unless of course it's warped or unreal(but most model shoots don't look that fake in my opinion, you could take all that effort and get that end product on the camera, it's just simpler to do it afterwards!) Then it just becomes me against the states word? I'd not hold much hope in the current climate that i'd get a truly fair hearing!


----------



## carsey (Aug 19, 2006)

How do they prove its photochopped though?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

But will you be able to see the warning....... *This ad Photoshopped*


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

Go HERE and click on portfolio then on a face, then move your mouse off and on the large image. :4-thatsba

Or of course, THIS ONE :Wow1:


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

so just how do we manage to make the same effect on our *"live"* bodies .. can't carry a mouse around with me everywhere i go :grin:


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

carsey said:


> How do they prove its photochopped though?


"This looks Shopped. I can tell from some of the pixels and having seen a few Shops in my time."

Need I say more? I think that when it comes to modeling it's just understood that the image will be shopped at some point.


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

When things go to far: LINK


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

There was a classic case during the 'Iraq Troubles' in 2006, from a Reuters photographer too. He defintely needed a 'Photoshop for Dummies' book....

*Link*.


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

WereBo said:


> There was a classic case during the 'Iraq Troubles' in 2006, from a Reuters photographer too. He defintely needed a 'Photoshop for Dummies' book....
> 
> *Link*.


I can not understand why the photo editor at Reuters didn't spot the classic 'cloning repeat' effect. It stands out like a sore thumb.

The photo editor needs a kick up the rear for letting it go by!

I think I will apply for the job! :grin:


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

I thought of that, back in '06 :laugh:


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

I'm always late to the party!


----------

